# Requirements for Granite?



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

once the old top is removed check and make sure that the existing cabinets are sound and level across there tops. install cleats behind dishwasher against wall. check on the size of your floor joists also, you don't want any deflection of the floor, I have seen a granite top crack in mid span by sink because of the floor joist being under sized with 2x6's. you should be fine, but it should be up to the granite top fabricator to determine the structural support of the top, being there going to warranty it. BOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

We just had granite installed on cabinets that have to be at least 10 years old. I asked similar questions of the contractor and he provided similar answers to the post above. Besides a couple of small shims to level part of the counter and corbels under the breakfast bar, the granite was mounted directly to the cabinets without added support.


----------

